# Want: Some Daemons Have: Marines, Gothic, Nids, Necrons etc



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Want:

10x Seekers
9 or so Horrors

Have:

A variety of things, let me know if you have any of the above and what you're interested in. I also have paypal, of course.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Which Horrors, the new plastic or the previous metal version?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Whatever, just not the old, old school ones from like 5th Ed Fantasy. Ideally plastic, since they break less easily, but not massively fussed.


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a soul grinder I don't need. A few of the parts have come unglued (mostly the leg shield things) but they're all there. He's assembled with the sword, sprayed black and the flesh part based mechrite red.

I'm currently building a BA army, and could do with things for that. I'm not sure what you have, but things I'd be interested in

Space marine missile launchers (either tactical or dev, but need the left arm too)

Predator (either unbuilt, or with AutoLas config)

I might be interested in some other SM stuff, but can't think of much off the top of my head. I'll reply here again if I think of anything

I'm located in Denmark, for shipping purposes.

43


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I have some classic metal flesh hounds that I would trade for necron stuff....just not warriors as I am drowning in about 30 that I have to paint already.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

have quite a few of the previous edition metal horrors, unpainted, unbuilt. what necron stuff do you have?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

43: I've managed to find a Soul Grinder locally so don't need that any more, thanks. 

Luke: How many Flesh Hounds?

Mortigar: I have Warriors, Monoliths, Lord on Foot and a Wraith and some Scarab bases. Also paypal.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

5 still in their box.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Just won an auction for 10 Hounds, sorry Luke. Thanks for the interest though!


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

day off today so will go through some boxes and get actual numbers on the horrors i have spare


----------

